# Tattoos



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Who has a tattoo or tattoos? Who regrets getting them? Today it seems like a lot of people have them. Some go overboard with them. I don't have one myself - came close to getting one when I was younger.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Have one no regrets!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The closest that I ever came to getting one was filling out paperwork to adopt Tattoo from the Fantasy Island show. No regrets that didn't work out.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Now that's funny but I will bet there is a good many that will have to google the show to understand.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> The closest that I ever came to getting one was filling out paperwork to adopt Tattoo from the Fantasy Island show. No regrets that didn't work out.


That's funny. Could be creepy too....lol.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I have two. The first one was done 3 years ago when I was 40 yrs old and the second one I am having worked on right now. I go back to the shop next week to complete it.

Both of mine are fishing / nautical related and I have no regrets.

My only advice if it's worth anything is if you are going to have something permanently etched on your skin, make it something you will never ever get tired of looking at.

I'm glad I waited until I was older and gave it allot of thought.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have 5 and plan on getting 4 removed.


----------



## VinnysquidTX (Jul 23, 2009)

I have 3. Got them all back in '98 or '99 when I was an idiot. Now I wouldn't mind having 2 removed. I dont regret doing it. They are on my chest and arms where you can't see them if I'm wearing a t-shirt so that's a plus. I think some sleeves look cool on other folks but I could never do it.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am bald and I always wanted a tattoo of a man pushing a lawn mower put on top of my head.
Pat


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have no ink, and do not regret it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have ink, no regrets.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 5. Plan on covering 1 with a half sleeve in the near future.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I have no regrets...there are only a few artists that I would let put ink , Ives seen alot of poor quality and im a firm beliver to research the artist there is no way that I would walk into a shop and just let an unknown artist tat me ... there are alot of people that are working out the house and inking kids ... and doing poor quality work ...so remember if you gonna put something on you make sure its gonna look good ...and in a well sanitized clean shop . I have to give it to Texas Body art ...The owner Johnny Jackson does not put up with any BS and will not do racial tats or gang related tats .... I think his web site and photos speak for themself


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Remember how popular the tramp stamp was?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 7 and don't regret any of them


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I have my body almost covered. Thinking about going up my neck and face soon.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I have my body almost covered. Thinking about going up my neck and face soon.


LOL......no pics please!


----------



## Trick-or-trout (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sleeved out on both arms no regrets but them
Long sleeved shirts at work can get mighty hot during the 
Summer


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I got one back when I was 18 in a little pos Mexican shop down south for $25. Was drunk off my *** and have no regrets.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i have one i got when i was 20. it's on my shoulder and is texas that says "pure texan". i don't really care that it's there and i would probably prefer it to not be there. i have no urge to get another one.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

no regrets


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

2, no regrets


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just one. Most of the time it just says "Buck". However in a state of arrousal, it says "Buckshot Magee 1334 Oahu Drive, Tiki Island, Texas USA 77554".


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

2 no regrets. possibly a third depending on if we ever win POCO, then ill have to get a marlin tattoo somewhere on my body.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Neighbor kid had Texas Flag put on he's leg they switched the red and blue.
Looks like Sh--


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i have 6. no regrets. looking at getting some more added


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

I have 4 thought about each one of them before hand I like the artwork and have no regrets...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have one yet, but I am considering getting a tattoo of a fly on my meatus.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I don't have one yet, but I am considering getting a tattoo of a fly on my meatus.


Sure it'll fit?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

H2 said:


> Sure it'll fit?


Yup...But just barely. It won't be able to have its wings flared.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Like buckshot I have one in a certain spot that reads, "Eat at Paul's truck stop, Houston, Texas", It too looks like a long black line till it's time to show it off!
Seriously though, I have several and have them where they can only be seen after removing the t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 7 now and saving for my half sleeve . All of mine are something that I will never regret . All of mine so far can be covered with a short sleeve shirt . But I have no problem showing them off .


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just the one I got on my first Navy boot camp liberty. It's a shield and anchor w/anchor ropes and s banner across the front with USN on it. It was beautiful when it was young. Red, white, and blue. It is/will be 50 years old this month. Now the colors have all faded and it is all dark blue. 

No regrets. My parents were not thrilled to see it but it never really caused me any problems.

Don't think I'll be getting any more though........


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*no regrets*

i love all my ink...like someone said though, make sure you know what your getting....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Remember how popular the tramp stamp was?


Was??


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Plan on getting more...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Anyone ever see the cable tv show "Master Ink" it featured competitions between various. It was run like the Top Gun series. Winner declared by process of elimination. I was fascinated by what all I saw. 

There are some serious artists out there but watch out, there are some near-sighted bozos out there too........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm more of a piercing type gal, but to each his own. I'm a woman. I change my mind too much to get anything permanent put on me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm more of a piercing type gal.


They look HOT on you too!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They look HOT on you too!


Stop posting my picture! Now 24Buds is gonna get all hot and bothered again.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

some things I just don't understand.
ever see a bumper sticker on a ferrari?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

drfishalot said:


> some things I just don't understand.
> ever see a bumper sticker on a ferrari?


Yup...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*"Tramp stamps" are still awesome.*

This one is extremely awesome. (now girl don't start adding....no ankles...no arms...no nuttin'....just leave it at that one)


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 3. I drew 2 of them. No regrets, one has my two daughters names on it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's nice


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> This one is extremely awesome. (now girl don't start adding....no ankles...no arms...no nuttin'....just leave it at that one)


Dude...She's only 16 years old!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Buckshot Magee said:


> I have just one. Most of the time it just says "Buck". However in a state of arrousal, it says "Buckshot Magee 1334 Oahu Drive, Tiki Island, Texas USA 77554".


shot Magee 1334 Oahu Drive, Tiki Island, Texas USA 77554"

In fine print?


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yup...


 see how trashy that thing looks? thats why I just don't get why people do that to themselves.


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

Buckshot, that has to be the funniest statement ive read in awhile......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I love rib cage tats on women. My wife just got one on each side, she waited till she was 36.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

True story... 

Me, a freind of mine (Robert), and a female (dont know her name) was sitting out back of the Neon Moon Saloon the other night and Robert was layin it on heavy to this girl. He tells her "***** you know what, I got your name tatooed on my ****"!! she says yeah whatever... so he whips it out... and sure enough he had the words "YOUR NAME" tattoed across his pecker... I just about fell on the ground laughing so hard...

No regrets about any of mine...


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

have 2 and only one i regret.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I usually get nasty private messages when I express my opinion of tattoos.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nothing trashier than tattoo's on women. better yet, I have never seen a tattoo look good after 1 year. They get faded and turn into a blob.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> nothing trashier than tattoo's on women. better yet, I have never seen a tattoo look good after 1 year. They get faded and turn into a blob.


That tramp stamp @ 16 will look like an octopus crawling down her arse @ 50. :help:


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I knew a girl that got a tweety bird tat when she was younger......now its big bird.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> I have ink, no regrets.


I like your confidence, very few men can pull off the lower back waistline tat.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I like your confidence, very few men can pull off the lower back waistline tat.


:rotfl: Especially tribal.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

StoryTeller said:


> I knew a girl that got a tweety bird tat when she was younger......now its big bird.


Storyteller is that a true story? Sure is funny.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I like your confidence, very few men can pull off the lower back waistline tat.


that says alot coming from the guy with raptor claws around your back...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> that says alot coming from the guy with raptor claws around your back...


Doesnt Blackjack have some undies like that? I think he posted them before....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> that says alot coming from the guy with raptor claws around your back...


did you take that picture when ya'll went fishing in the back lakes of POC?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> did you take that picture when ya'll went fishing in the back lakes of POC?


no but why you gotta pretend to be rich, louie?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Trick-or-trout said:


> I am sleeved out on both arms no regrets but them
> Long sleeved shirts at work can get mighty hot during the
> Summer





InfamousJ said:


> no but why you gotta pretend to be rich, louie?


that's not me


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> nothing trashier than tattoo's on women. better yet, I have never seen a tattoo look good after 1 year. They get faded and turn into a blob.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> That tramp stamp @ 16 will look like an octopus crawling down her arse @ 50. :help:


,,,


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*I regret I saw this....*

Oh my...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> nothing trashier than tattoo's on women. better yet, I have never seen a tattoo look good after 1 year. They get faded and turn into a blob.


so this is trashy? for real?


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*tat*



StoryTeller said:


> have 2 and only one i regret.










I got this one a couple of months ago......this is an introduction to many fish stories.
Example "why did you get a tattoo of a fish hook" answer " then i tell a fishing story....and we all know how those are.....
They start off like this big ( )
and become this big ( )


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> so this is trashy? for real?


ummm.....yes.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

c


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Is that a birthday cake on her belly?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

John, thats a little much lol. Nothing wrong with these women


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> so this is trashy? for real?


yes, for real.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Storyteller is that a true story? Sure is funny.[/QUOT
> Yea she was actually one of my high school teachers. Of course she didnt show it to us but was telling us about it....that was the topic of discussion in class one day.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> so this is trashy? for real?


Pffft, heck no! She's a trophy, says so in crayon right across her gut!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Doesnt Blackjack have some undies like that? I think he posted them before....


They got destroyed during a crazy weekend in New Orleans last June. :frown:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> so this is trashy? for real?


Its just wrapping paper, the present is still good.:rotfl:


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> so this is trashy? for real?


Very much so.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Here's mine. Whaddya think?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang, someone call OX!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep....have 3 tats.Can show 2 of them but the 3rd one would break forum rules...LOL Presently working on a 3/4 sleeve to cover up my 3rd tat.
It's really funny how we as a society are so quick to judge a book by it's cover.In my younger days, I was the same way.Now , I am not.Plenty of GOOD people out there that have ink.Really no other way to put it !


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had 1 for about 7 years and have no regrets at all, I drew it out and it took me a good few months of going back and forth with several artists. There is a lot of symbolism in it, but the main one is the tattoo itself. It was a promise I made to myself, one that I plan on keeping as long as the ink. 

Also I dont keep anything the way it came out of the box (pun intended) why would I not do the same with myself.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

I don't have any and I regret it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

In my opinion, all tattoos are a little bit tacky. The more you have, the more tacky you are.

Tattoos are the badge of the proletariat. Tattoos say a lot about who you are.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

So If someone has sleeves, then you can tell how someone is? Talk about judging!!! I have plenty of friends with tattoos, sleeves, and they are hard working family men, that are great people. Sad society is so quick to
Judge


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> So If someone has sleeves, then you can tell how someone is? Talk about judging!!! I have plenty of friends with tattoos, sleeves, and they are hard working family men, that are great people. Sad society is so quick to
> Judge


The vast majority of the time, having a tattoo tells a hiring manager that you are a person that can not be trusted to make a decision when long term consequences have to be considered and that you will often put personal opinion in front of generally accepted procedures and corporate culture. It is a big huge red sign that will limit your progress in the business world. As with all things there are a few exceptions, but those are rare and far between.

I am an engineering hiring manager. I refuse to hire anybody that has a visible tattoo during an interview simply because having one tells me that the person either did not think the situation thoroughly through or that they accepted unnecessary risk and went with a personal preference over being cautious. Renegade attitude is not a good quality in an engineer.

If I were hiring construction workers/iron workers, Firemen/Policemen, or any other position that would require a person to take risks and allow short term gratitude to overcome caution and over evaluation of a situation, then I wouldn't have an issue with a tattoo I suppose.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

While I do agree with some of what you said, I disagree with allot as well. Not hiring someone because they have a visible tattoo, what if they were the better fit for the position? Had a better resume? Proved he could be a better employee, but you discriminated against him/her because they made a choice to get a tattoo. That does not say they made a bad choice in life. Its a choice, I guess like a choice to hire or not because someone has ink done or not. So if your best friend started getting tattoos would you discriminate against him? Would that make them a bad person making a poor choice? Knowing you know them!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Tattoo Fail


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have some ink...








kingfish and wahoo oroboros over the heart
this one i drew and my wife put it on me...i think she did a good job









my ricki ticki tavi tattoo..got it after getting shot..it took 15 hours and 18beers...
i have no regrets..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> While I do agree with some of what you said, I disagree with allot as well. Not hiring someone because they have a visible tattoo, what if they were the better fit for the position? Had a better resume? Proved he could be a better employee, but you discriminated against him/her because they made a choice to get a tattoo. That does not say they made a bad choice in life. Its a choice, I guess like a choice to hire or not because someone has ink done or not. So if your best friend started getting tattoos would you discriminate against him? Would that make them a bad person making a poor choice? Knowing you know them!!


It's not discrimination. It is an observation of their ability to make decisions based on a thorough thought process or acting on impulse and desire. A resume can say whatever the person wants to think they are. A tattoo says what they are, not what they want you to think they are.

I would not hire a friend to be an engineer that has a tattoo. It is a true sign of a persons decision making process. One that I feel is very contrary to what I want in an employee for particular tasks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Strongly Disagree.


So tattoos make people no good pos


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Wife got a small one on her waist a few years back, I tell her it's trashy every chance I get 


Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Strongly Disagree.
> 
> So tattoos make people no good pos


No. I did not say that. I said they make great employees for certain jobs. Ones where risks and wants are good things.

I want a person that thoroughly thinks a situation through and understands and evaluates all possibilities as a design engineer. I want a person that acts on instinct and throws caution to the wind as a fire fighter that is willing to let emotion and desire to assist empower them to run into a burning building to save a child.

A tattoo would not be a bad thing on that fire fighter to me. A tattoo would be a bad thing for a design engineer.

And again, there are exceptions to all things, just not often. Tattoos relate your attitude and personality. Those are important and are who you are and make up what you will be good at.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I gues we will have to agree to disagree with each other. I'll make sure to wear long sleeves of we ever cross paths, but I'd still buy you a cold beverage.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I gues we will have to agree to disagree with each other. I'll make sure to wear long sleeves of we ever cross paths, but I'd still buy you a cold beverage.


Well, thank you for helping me prove my point. I have given you way more information than what you are focusing on, yet you admit to having sleeve tattoos and still can not intake all of the information given to you to make a complete decision or opinion. You continue to focus on the few things that you are emotional about and gloss over or ignore the rest.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tats say "I don't care what you think I look like"


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I rather buy a igloo,


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Well, thank you for helping me prove my point. I have given you way more information than what you are focusing on, yet you admit to having sleeve tattoos and still can not intake all of the information given to you to make a complete decision or opinion. You continue to focus on the few things that you are emotional about and gloss over or ignore the rest.


Actually I don't have sleeves. Mine are above elbows. I understand exactly what your saying. I just look at both sides of the coin.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bozo said:


> Well, thank you for helping me prove my point. I have given you way more information than what you are focusing on, yet you admit to having sleeve tattoos and still can not intake all of the information given to you to make a complete decision or opinion. You continue to focus on the few things that you are emotional about and gloss over or ignore the rest.


Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together. LOL Yet you keep talking about hiring them. LOL I for myself can see your point of view/opinion.I don't agree w/ it , but that is what makes everyone different.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Well, thank you for helping me prove my point. I have given you way more information than what you are focusing on, yet you admit to having sleeve tattoos and still can not intake all of the information given to you to make a complete decision or opinion. You continue to focus on the few things that you are emotional about and gloss over or ignore the rest.


I wouldn't hire you because you chose the screen name of bozo. I would assume that you wouldn't take your job seriously and would be clowning around all the time.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wouldn't hire you because you chose the screen name of bozo. I would assume that you wouldn't take your job seriously and would be clowning around all the time.


LOL....X2 !!! Green coming to ya !


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"hey grandma, tell us again about the 2 blue whales on you backside above your depends"

"well kids, I was so young at spring break in Galveston, and those are dolphins not whales, I've gained a little weight since then , 

don't ever drink ....................ever....................."


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together.


thats funny right there, even if you do have a tattoo


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together. LOL Yet you keep talking about hiring them.


Man, you hit the nail on the head in that statement. I'm about to paint you with some green.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Bozo said:


> It's not discrimination. It is an observation of their ability to make decisions based on a thorough thought process or acting on impulse and desire. A resume can say whatever the person wants to think they are. A tattoo says what they are, not what they want you to think they are.
> 
> I would not hire a friend to be an engineer that has a tattoo. It is a true sign of a persons decision making process. One that I feel is very contrary to what I want in an employee for particular tasks.


LMAO.........What a small dark world you must live in LOL



saltwatersensations said:


> I wouldn't hire you because you chose the screen name of bozo. I would assume that you wouldn't take your job seriously and would be clowning around all the time.


Talk about calling out a fella whose trying to "call the kettle black " LOL

Nice one Saltwatersensations !!!! :biggrin: Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together.
> 
> When you are almost at the point of knowing everything your brain is unable to retain less brilliant information and common sense is the first to go. :rotfl:


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together. LOL Yet you keep talking about hiring them. LOL I for myself can see your point of view/opinion.I don't agree w/ it , but that is what makes everyone different.


I must say with a s/n like Bozo I understand the whole engineering thing now :slimer:

No tats, you got them good for you. I tick all my inked buddies off by giving this reasoning...

50-60 years ago only bada**es had tattoos. Bikers, sailors, military so on. Normal people did not have tattoos. Then normal people started getting inked and now lots of normal people have them.

At this point they'll say "so your saying that since your a blank canvas your a bada**???"

To which I say I don't have to you just did for me . Yea a lot of them get mad at that :lol:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Capt Scott Reeh said:
> 
> 
> > Bozo.....All of us hands " in the field " know that engineers and common sence don't go together.
> ...


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I think a lot of us are making an observation of your ability to make decision based on a thorough thought process and coming up with a screen name of "Bozo" as an engineer, on a fishing site. At least I am anyway. I guess the only thing good about it, is that it is not permanent like a tattoo.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wouldn't hire you because you chose the screen name of bozo. I would assume that you wouldn't take your job seriously and would be clowning around all the time.


Green to ya! Guy is a hypocrite.

Bozo, god forbid you or a family member or friend gets hurt and my wife has to be their nurse. Major trauma nurse for 8 years under Red Duke himself, one of his favorite and best nurses. But maybe they should request someone else, because she made a decision and didnt think things thru, she couldnt be all that great of a nurse then. All the cards and letters she has gotten from people telling her she was the best nurse they could have asked for, and thanked her for caring so much for someone she didnt know. Staying late to give their loved one a bed bath, sit and talk with the ones that have no family there. Na, your right. She got rib tats, very unprofessional and unable to make quick decisions in a second. Like grabbing the crash cart and saving someones life because they coded. Yup, she cant think quick on her feet.

You need to rethink your perception of people, you have probably turned away some of the best employees with your way of thinking. Heck, the one you turned away may be your boss someday. All sleeved up!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm
Not the only one standing up.. Green to y'all. Hell I was trying to make a point earlier.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Green to ya! Guy is a hypocrite.
> 
> Bozo, god forbid you or a family member or friend gets hurt and my wife has to be their nurse. Major trauma nurse for 8 years under Red Duke himself, one of his favorite and best nurses. But maybe they should request someone else, because she made a decision and didnt think things thru, she couldnt be all that great of a nurse then. All the cards and letters she has gotten from people telling her she was the best nurse they could have asked for, and thanked her for caring so much for someone she didnt know. Staying late to give their loved one a bed bath, sit and talk with the ones that have no family there. Na, your right. She got rib tats, very unprofessional and unable to make quick decisions in a second. Like grabbing the crash cart and saving someones life because they coded. Yup, she cant think quick on her feet.
> 
> You need to rethink your perception of people, you have probably turned away some of the best employees with your way of thinking. Heck, the one you turned away may be your boss someday. All sleeved up!


I already sent cabbage to SWS....... sending some your way now bro !!! :texasflag


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

In 1 Samuel 16:7 God says to Samuel, “Man looks at the outward appearance, but the Lord looks at the heart.” Let’s remember what is important and not judge people on their outward appearance. Get to know them. You might be surprised.
Patti Vander Hulst
Park Township


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Green to ya! Guy is a hypocrite.
> 
> Bozo, god forbid you or a family member or friend gets hurt and my wife has to be their nurse. Major trauma nurse for 8 years under Red Duke himself, one of his favorite and best nurses. But maybe they should request someone else, because she made a decision and didnt think things thru, she couldnt be all that great of a nurse then. All the cards and letters she has gotten from people telling her she was the best nurse they could have asked for, and thanked her for caring so much for someone she didnt know. Staying late to give their loved one a bed bath, sit and talk with the ones that have no family there. Na, your right. She got rib tats, very unprofessional and unable to make quick decisions in a second. Like grabbing the crash cart and saving someones life because they coded. Yup, she cant think quick on her feet.
> 
> You need to rethink your perception of people, you have probably turned away some of the best employees with your way of thinking. Heck, the one you turned away may be your boss someday. All sleeved up!


Good post Hotrod !!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well, maybe some of you koolaid drinkers can explain what is so special or great about a tattoo, and all those skulls and snakes and stupid stuff and enlighten some of us! 
and with that I will log off-starting 3 days off work


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been a mechanical engineer for 25 years,,don't recall anyone with tats,It would be hard to get a job.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> well, maybe some of you koolaid drinkers can explain what is so special or great about a tattoo, and all those skulls and snakes and stupid stuff and enlighten some of us!
> and with that I will log off-starting 3 days off work


What is so bothersome to you or any of you who dont like people that have them? BTW, I dont have any of the above. Nor do I judge those who do.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

gom1 said:


> I've been a mechanical engineer for 25 years,,don't recall anyone with tats,It would be hard to get a job.


as a mechanical engineer ...............:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I love rib cage tats on women. My wife just got one on each side, she waited till she was 36.


I love my wife's tat on the side her lower back...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I love my wife's tat on the side her lower back...


Looks like a Easter Lilly......I love the way Easter Lillys look like they are opening up...ready to " accept " sumtin..LOL  j/k


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Looks like a Easter Lilly......I love the way Easter Lillys look like they are opening up...ready to " accept " sumtin..LOL  j/k


It's actually a Hibiscus Bro. Lots of nectar in that general region. :smile:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's actually a Hibiscus Bro. Lots of nectar in that general region. :smile:


Like minds think alike . LOL :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And to add, MY wife told me stories about taking care of the white sweet 80yr old grandma, and the 18 yr old illegal mexican thug all tatted up to his face that just shot a cop. She cared for all them the same. Something you should think abut doing Bozo.

And I have none! But I think a few nicely placed tats, that mean something to that woman, look hott!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My wifes lips









When I slip into my witness protection program mode. 









Still need to add to it









Firefighter









Back of calf









Right tricep









Sat for four hours straight on this one. Couldn't go any longer, so it was healing in this pic. He then finished it up but I can't find the finished pic. It is from the artist Gil Elvgren, Fire Belle (Always Ready) 1956. Took a pic of the wifes face as she posed like the original pic. Then Big James drew her likeness and tatted it. 









Left arm, about to get redone and added to, to make a half sleeve. 









Lower leg









Most recent one









I have two more drawn up ready to go on both shoulder blades. Just can't find the time to go sit for them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> And to add, MY wife told me stories about taking care of the white sweet 80yr old grandma, and the 18 yr old illegal mexican thug all tatted up to his face that just shot a cop. She cared for all them the same. Something you should think abut doing Bozo


I would have got Grandma an extra pillow, tucked her in, & kissed her on the forehead. The tatted up cop killer would have slept on soiled sheets until the guards insisted that I change them when they un-cuffed his sorry arse from the bedrails. That is a tough comparison to swallow coming from a fellow RN...Jus Sayin.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I drew this one up and wife had it put on her shoulder


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would have got Grandma an extra pillow, tucked her in, & kissed her on the forehead. The tatted up cop killer would have slept on soiled sheets until the guards insisted that I change them when they un-cuffed his sorry arse from the bedrails. That is a tough comparison to swallow coming from a fellow RN...Jus Sayin.


You know what I told her, I told her the same thing you did. I said F that POS. She said no its my job, I do what Im supposed to. He didnt get any special treatments, but he did get taken care of. Yes, I love her


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> You know what I told her, I told her the same thing you did. I said F that POS. She said no its my job, I do what Im supposed to. He didnt get any special treatments, but he did get taken care of. Yes, I love her


Yes it is a responsibility nurses have, & an obligation under the State of Texas (& other states) Nursing Practice Act to protect & care for the patients under our care. I commend the nurses that start the IV's & administer lethal injections to all the cop killers, rapists, pedofiles, killers, dope pushers, & child abusers across this land whether they sport ink or not.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

As for the engineers. Im have an industrial engineering degree. Yes I have a tat. And I thought it through very thoroughly. Its on my back and the only time anyone would ever see it is if I had my shirt off. I have no regrets about it. I work in the oilfield. Im pretty much an outcast at work since I have no visible tats. But I dont want to work in the field forever. Maybe one day I will be able to get an interview with Bozo. If that ever happened and I was offered a job, I may just pull off my shirt in front of him and show him my tat and see if he still wants me to work for him. (No I wouldn't ever do that.)

I am by no means a fan of sleeves or or trashy looking women covered in tats. However there are a few women that have actually thought out the whole tattoo idea and there are a small percentage of them out there that have some sexy tats.

When I first decided I wanted one somebody told me to figure out what I want and where. Wait a couple years and if you still want the same thing in the same place then you probably wont regret it. Some excellent tat advice.


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

cgmorgan06 said:


> When I first decided I wanted one somebody told me to figure out what I want and where. Wait a couple years and if you still want the same thing in the same place then you probably wont regret it. Some excellent tat advice.


this is the common sense idea i followed. waited til i was 30, and if i had an interview today, nobody would know its there, and it covers 40% of my body....

Bozo is actually like the majority of hiring managers in a position such as this. His thinking is pretty logical, but definitely not very nice (why fault him for speaking his mind, this is an open forum, right?).

Bottom line: Your outward appearance is the FIRST impression you make when you walk into any situation and a job interview is no exception. If you are not used to interviewing for a "white collar" or corporate type office environment, then you may not be familiar with how the process goes.

Donning flame suit in 3...2....1...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm very familiar with the interviewing process. It just sucks knowing you and many others make your opinion on someone who has a visible tattoo. That in no way makes someone NOT qualified for the job. To me it's discrimination, what if you didn't get a job because you are bald? Or had a scar on your face? Same Schit. Lighten up and see peoople for who they are rather than judging them for what they have.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

my wife has been having a tattoo lazer removed. a pretty small one on her calf. every treatment costs as much and hurts as much as the original tattoo. the blisters are amazing. looks like arc welding on her skin. so far she's up around 18 treatments.
imo, tats are a fad. later gens will consider 'em trashy. like earlier ones did. it'll be like having a permanent mullet. 
most good jobs will require you to keep 'em covered. i don't need any, plenty of scars.


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I'm very familiar with the interviewing process. It just sucks knowing you and many others make your opinion on someone who has a visible tattoo. That in no way makes someone NOT qualified for the job. To me it's discrimination, what if you didn't get a job because you are bald? Or had a scar on your face? Same Schit. Lighten up and see peoople for who they are rather than judging them for what they have.


Now now Mr. Hern, i never said i base my opinion (re-read what my post stated) for hiring on tattoos.  Personally i like them, depending on how well the art was laid down. Its just another form of artwork.

For the record i agree that its a form of discrimination.

Just for arguments sake... If you owned a law firm (just an example), would you hire a lawyer that had say a tattoo on his neck that could not be covered should he have to litigate?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

why get a tattoo if you are going to hide it? cause they are trashy.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am a Sanitation Engineer and as mentioned previously I am covered up. It has never affected my job.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

*

What is HPD's policy on visible tattoos and/or body art?*

- Department policy specifies that no officer will have tattoos and/or body art that cannot be covered by official uniform and/or plainclothes attire.

http://www.hpdcareer.com/faqs.html

What reason would HPD want their employees to not have visible tattoos?


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

the military has similar policies, what exactly is the point of posting HPD's policy?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a tattoo, a good job (in an engineering office ), and I'm by no means a "trashy" person nor do I think that people with tattoos are "trashy". I think that people who judge other people based on their appearance are friggin idiots IMO. What exactly makes someone without tattoos better than someone with tattoos?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

ntezbnchz said:


> the military has similar policies, what exactly is the point of posting HPD's policy?


The majority of John Q Public view tattoos as trashy and unprofessional.

More of a point to Chearn's post.

Here is a list of companies and their tattoo policies.

http://www.tat2x.com/Employers-With-Tattoo-Policies_b_107.html#.UFsmO1GWxfw


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I'm very familiar with the interviewing process. It just sucks knowing you and many others make your opinion on someone who has a visible tattoo. That in no way makes someone NOT qualified for the job. To me it's discrimination, what if you didn't get a job because you are bald? Or had a scar on your face? Same Schit. Lighten up and see peoople for who they are rather than judging them for what they have.


I don't think it is an opinion on the person per se, but more an attempt to protect the integrity of said business that person is applying to. Many places have policies in place for a reason and they adhere to them.

In most cases piercings are to be removed or a bandaid applied, tattoos covered up, no perfume, no flashy colored hair, etc.

I don't think it is discrimination, just common sense.


----------



## Stinging Bee (Apr 8, 2012)

RIGHT SAID!!! Tattoos are not trashy. I know many good, well educated, whole hearted people with tattoos.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

For me getting a tattoo was a way of choosing to be different, to embrace my uniquness, which is why I got a 1 off tat that means a lot to ME. Hatters always gonna hate, if you dont fit into their pretty little preconceived box.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey get a tattoo so you can be different.................................................just like everyone else.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> Hey get a tattoo so you can be different.................................................just like everyone else.


:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> For me getting a tattoo was a way of choosing to be different, to embrace my uniquness, which is why I got a 1 off tat that means a lot to ME. Hatters always gonna hate, if you dont fit into their pretty little preconceived box.


what did you do to the hatters to make them mad?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> what did you do to the hatters to make them mad?


I thought all hatters were mad?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 530277


That is beyond a muffin top!!!!

And somebody get some spackle for that crack!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> That is beyond a muffin top!!!!
> 
> And somebody get some spackle for that crack!


What?

My baby looks good!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> What?
> 
> My baby looks good!


Warmth in the winter, shade in the summer.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 530277


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I think this post pretty much sums up this whole thread....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I think this post pretty much sums up this whole thread....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


So you think she would look better without it? :headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I took my daughter out to dinner last night for her 18th birthday, at which time she tells me that she's going to get a tattoo. :headknock

At least she's getting something small and inconspicuous on the back of her shoulder and not a tramp stamp, but I told her that I don't know many people who got a tattoo when they were 18-21 who aren't sorry now that they did it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Funny I know plenty that got them in that time frame from 18-21 with no regrets.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my first at 20. Have added 3 more so far with more to come. I work a "respectable" job, and one of mine is even **GASP** visible at times! As is some of my coworkers, my captain, and my chief. It doesn't make me trashy, it doesn't make me any less of a person, and it doesn't make me any less capable of "thoroughly" thinking out a situation. I have a healthy family (including a wife that also has a tattoo, the horror I know), am educated and, somehow despite having the evil ink, manage a fire department. 

Maybe all the non-inkers should try it. Maybe you could loosen up a bit and quit being so judgmental and narrow minded once you realize that it doesn't make you any less of a person


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> So you think she would look better without it? :headknock


THAT one is beyond help either way, Josh...

Just an old man enjoying the newer generations.. Got three or four DILs and grand daughters and nieces that ALL got 'ink'...and I love every one of them...:rotfl:


----------



## skeeze (Jun 29, 2011)

mercenarymedic2105 said:


> Got my first at 20. Have added 3 more so far with more to come. I work a "respectable" job, and one of mine is even **GASP** visible at times! As is some of my coworkers, my captain, and my chief. It doesn't make me trashy, it doesn't make me any less of a person, and it doesn't make me any less capable of "thoroughly" thinking out a situation. I have a healthy family (including a wife that also has a tattoo, the horror I know), am educated and, somehow despite having the evil ink, manage a fire department.
> 
> Maybe all the non-inkers should try it. Maybe you could loosen up a bit and quit being so judgmental and narrow minded once you realize that it doesn't make you any less of a person


That's funny right there.:bounce:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Stop posting my picture! Now 24Buds is gonna get all hot and bothered again.


 Hi gurl.....whatcha doin?

I have no tats. :cheers:

One day maybe. I like them, just not sure if I will in 40 years.


----------



## RonG (Jun 4, 2008)

My wife is the HR director for one of the companies on the Houston ship channel she is a Marine and she has 6 about to get her 7th.
I work for an engineering firm, I have 14 total with my back completely done. I am about to get number 15 and it will be a half sleeve. I am a Marine as well, we both do very well financially and the tattoo's never got in the way. 
Live your life and I will live mine. Live and let live.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

RonG said:


> My wife is the HR director for one of the companies on the Houston ship channel she is a Marine and she has 6 about to get her 7th.
> I work for an engineering firm, I have 14 total with my back completely done. I am about to get number 15 and it will be a half sleeve. I am a Marine as well, we both do very well financially and the tattoo's never got in the way.
> Live your life and I will live mine. Live and let live.


Do either of y'all have to keep them covered while at work?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I have a tattoo, a good job (in an engineering office ), and I'm by no means a "trashy" person nor do I think that people with tattoos are "trashy". I think that people who judge other people based on their appearance are friggin idiots IMO. What exactly makes someone without tattoos better than someone with tattoos?


Yours is purdy too!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

as i said you get what you pay for


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> as i said you get what you pay for


The one on the right looks like 007! :ac550:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The one on the right looks like 007! :ac550:


 at the 1st cookoff 2010 I seen a few around 2am that were a close match ....:cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What I consider a funny story:

A lady I work with met an old friend from school. Her old friend said "Let me show you my tatt!" Her friend then dropped the clothes of her lower body. She was shaved smooth, and there was a tatt of a hummingbird drinking nectar from her.....


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I have 2 tats. Saved lives and arrested scum bags. My credit score is over 700 and I moved out of the house and own my own at 18. I spend my time with my family and fish with my mom and wife as often as possible. Type of tatoos might say what kind of person Someone is, but not just because they have them. I know plenty of scum without tats. Keep living judging people by looks and you will get screwed soon enough.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

donkeyman said:


> as i said you get what you pay for


similar concept... LOL


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I got my first and most likely only tattoo for my birthday last year. I got it on my ankle and it's a horseshoe with a Texas star in the middle. I had been thinking about getting a tattoo for a long time and I thought I would go for it and scratch that off of my bucket list! I have NO regrets.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Buckshot Magee said:


> I have just one. Most of the time it just says "Buck". However in a state of arrousal, it says "Buckshot Magee 1334 Oahu Drive, Tiki Island, Texas USA 77554".


haha!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

No ink here but have nothing against those who do, if you're going to do it I say spend the money and get it done right. I've considered some north west native american art but due to my lack of heritage id feel like a poser. I do like that style though


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Sad part is theres enough narrow minded people in this world think tats are nasty. I been job same job for 31 years make well over six figures no one has never said nothing about them.I have also been a Volunteer Firefigter for 25 years in the Publics eyes never had no comments to me about them.

my 2 cents


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Big j I saw you the other day if not you there is another guy out around Pasadena with the same tats by the way I like tattoos but I'm a wimp don't like pain


----------



## RonG (Jun 4, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Do either of y'all have to keep them covered while at work?


Some of mine show when I wear short sleeves, one on my wifes chest shows with certain types of dresses and tops.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no tattoos and I don't regret it either. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OMG


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That tramp stamp @ 16 will look like an octopus crawling down her arse @ 50. :help:


Darn Robert you need a stand up act for sure.Your like Fred Sanford you make me laugh no matter what mood Im in tks man.heheheheheh octopus hehehhe.Tats are just what they are personal preference.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bigj said:


> Sad part is theres enough narrow minded people in this world think tats are nasty. I been job same job for 31 years make well over six figures no one has never said nothing about them.I have also been a Volunteer Firefigter for 25 years in the Publics eyes never had no comments to me about them.
> 
> my 2 cents


Tats are nasty. Tats say everything about what you think of yourself. You're scarring yourself cheaply for life. Call me narrow-minded, but that's just trashy. Keep your job. Nobody else will ever hire you with that showing on your arms.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant see how they are nasty! Its a personal preference and having a tatto does not make one NASTY. To say tattooed people cant think clearly, make decisions. Thats BS. I know doctors, lawyers, and many other proffesionals who have them and are very respectful people. I guess it all boils down to OPINIONS. Its your opinion that you dont like ink. Me personally i dont judge someone for tattoos. So you next doctor that treats you might have sleeves under his coat but that nasty SOB better save your life.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Notice the extraordinarily high percentage of tattooed people in this representation of the criminal element?

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/category/237916/mugshot-mayhem

You can try to justify them anyway you want, but the bottom line is that tattoos represent a certain low brow class of folks. Why anyone would want to emulate that is beyond me.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I was in the Navy 1965-1969...UDT...Most sailors got tatoos,yes I regret them and am glad you cant see them without my shirt off.....Fast forward....I worked for TDCJ internal affairs for a while and 90% of the criminals have them.Not the group I want to be associated with.....Now a fiddler crab running out my ...never mind..smile


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Who has a tattoo or tattoos? Who regrets getting them? Today it seems like a lot of people have them. Some go overboard with them. I don't have one myself - came close to getting one when I was younger.


I try to get one done in every port I hit, in every part of the world I'm sent, just to remember it.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

All parties are innocent until proven guilty.:work:

You can try to justify them anyway you want, but the bottom line is that a bad haircut represent a certain low brow class of folks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

What Your Tattoo Placement Says About You

Both Avril Lavigne and Zac Efron just got new tattoos in every surprising places. That got us thinking-where you decide to place your ink really says just as much about the person as whatever is depicted.

Washed-up-at-26 rocker Lavigne got a safety pin tattooed on her neck this weekend during a girls night out and our scramp boyfriend Zac got some feathery dream catcher nonsense on his inner bicep. That's got to say something about them, right? Here are the hidden meanings behind some tattoo placements.

Neck: You have some sort of personality disorder. If you get a tattoo on your upper body outside the area covered by a long-sleeve shirt, then you are just a little bit crazy. You don't care what people think but not in a way that is healthy. More in the kind of way that Travis Bickle doesn't care what people think.

Inner Bicep: You have something that you really want to share with the world but you just can't bring yourself to talk about. You hope that by putting it on your arm people will ask you about it and your secret will slowly come out.

Face: You have spent time in either: a) prison; b) a mental institution; c) both. Also, you smoke cigarettes you bought on the internet.

Bicep: This is a very manly place for a tat. It means you are insecure, lack originality, and will cheat on your wife. If this isn't the result of a mid-life crisis, you will inevitably have one in the most secretary-***********, sports-car-driving cliched way possible.

Shoulder: You aren't afraid of making mistakes, but as soon as they happen, you pretend like you can't see them. You got a C in Algebra at community college.

Pubic Area: If you are a dude, it means you're unattractive but you have a huge dick. If you're a lady you probably know your way around a pole and a pair of platforms.

Around the Bellybutton: If you're a lady with this tattoo, it means you once wanted to be a marine biologist but then you had little Madison and had to drop out of college. But you still love Lisa Frank. If you're a gentleman, then you are undoubtedly a homosexual. And a bottom. No matter your gender, you have about a 50-50 shot of making a pornographic movie some day.

Finger: You will eventually get divorced. Trust.

Butt: You are the kind of girl who tells people she has a tattoo and when they ask if they can see, you say, "Hehehe. No!" but then after another margarita, you show them anyway. Yes, you're a tease. You also disparage women who appear in Girls Gone Wild videos.

Ankle: No matter what you say or do, no one thinks you're a badass because you got drunk on vacation and decided it was time to decorate your flesh. Please cover it with a pair of pants or a sock. Thanks.

Lower Back: Really, ladies, don't make me say it.

http://gawker.com/5781872/what-your-tattoo-placement-says-about-you


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> What Your Tattoo Placement Says About You
> 
> Both Avril Lavigne and Zac Efron just got new tattoos in every surprising places. That got us thinking-where you decide to place your ink really says just as much about the person as whatever is depicted.
> 
> ...


I got a c in algebra. I have a tat on my shoulder too. Amazing. 
Bruce for someone who dosen't like flesh art you sure have been keeping up with this tread.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> I got a c in algebra. I have a tat on my shoulder too. Amazing.
> Bruce for someone who dosen't like flesh art you sure have been keeping up with this tread.


I'm a private investigator. I have my finger on the pulse of all the threads.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm a private investigator. I have my finger on the pulse of all the threads.


Have you smelled your finger lately?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm a private investigator. I have my finger on the pulse of all the threads.


OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


Gingivitis?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


She doesn't floss. Look at those receding gums.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


It says, "Hello, Kitty, I'm young and dumb."


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


It looks like Little Kitty. If it is, then I guess she likes.... nevermind.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like she can take some pain.


----------



## Kelly29 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lol!!! The bicep fact is true!!! lol!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Notice the extraordinarily high percentage of tattooed people in this representation of the criminal element?
> 
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/category/237916/mugshot-mayhem
> 
> You can try to justify them anyway you want, but the bottom line is that tattoos represent a certain low brow class of folks. Why anyone would want to emulate that is beyond me.


An extraordinarily high percentage of career military have them as well. My Grandfather passed away at the ripe old age of 94 with several he got during the WWII & Korean War era... he'd have kicked your teeth in well into his 70's had you suggested he was "low brow"... but now that you mention it, hahaha... maybe he was low brow? And maybe sometimes low brow folks get the dirty work done so the rest of us can kick back and enjoy our freedom?


----------



## Sam3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> An extraordinarily high percentage of career military have them as well. My Grandfather passed away at the ripe old age of 94 with several he got during the WWII & Korean War era... he'd have kicked your teeth in well into his 70's had you suggested he was "low brow"... but now that you mention it, hahaha... maybe he was low brow? And maybe sometimes low brow folks get the dirty work done so the rest of us can kick back and enjoy our freedom?


military aside, , tats obviously are done due to a lack of something... character, emotions, upbringing, looks, etc. A tattoo does not improve a perfect specimen, reason I don't have one.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I got one.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ thx fer th' laff!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I got quite a few tatoos, mostly from my late teens and early 20's... all of mine can be covered up with a short sleeve t-shirt... this is the one that has the most meaning... Brian was my identical twin brother.. I had his name put on about a year after he died, and the flames put on about a year ago...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> military aside, , tats obviously are done due to a lack of something... character, emotions, upbringing, looks, etc. A tattoo does not improve a perfect specimen, reason I don't have one.


Agree with most of this.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

No offense, just thought this was suitable for the thread.

Personally, do what makes you happy and don't worry what anyone else thinks. 
To each his own...


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Tattoos are a personal choice. I enjoy the art, but not really interested in being covered in them myself. Like many things, tattoos are going to be viewed differently. Like it or not, in the corporate world, visible tattoos clash with the perception of professionalism, and may be viewed as tacky. At the same time, sometimes "corporate America" is also looked at as tacky itself, so you never know. 

To each his/her own. You don't have to like tattoos, but to turn your nose up at people just because of their skin art is pretty short sighted and shallow. You don't have to like it, but if you've never met them and are willing to pass judgement on them as a person, I think it says more about you then it does them.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> see how trashy that thing looks? thats why I just don't get why people do that to themselves.


Because they want to.

One person's "trashy" is another person's "art". You have every right to make that determination for what is (or isn't) on your own body (and maybe a little bit of what is on your spouse's body).

You have ZERO right to make that determination for what is on someoene else's body.



Bozo said:


> No. I did not say that. I said they make great employees for certain jobs. Ones where risks and wants are good things.
> 
> I want a person that thoroughly thinks a situation through and understands and evaluates all possibilities as a design engineer. I want a person that acts on instinct and throws caution to the wind as a fire fighter that is willing to let emotion and desire to assist empower them to run into a burning building to save a child.
> 
> A tattoo would not be a bad thing on that fire fighter to me. A tattoo would be a bad thing for a design engineer.


Bullsheet.

I'm sorry if this language is offensive - but there is just no other phrase that adequately describes the complete and utter non-sense that Bozo is proclaiming here. This is nothing other than an ignorant & biggoted point of view.

For the record, I have no tats.

I thought about getting one back when I was in the Navy, but just couldn't bring myself to spend the money on one.

In the 20 years since, I never much thought about getting one again ... right up until some pious Pharisee at church attempted to declare them as evil and that you could tell something about the person's character based on someone having one. They lumped it in with men having long hair, riding motorcycles, having earrings, etc.

I was 46 yo at the time. While I didn't go get a tat (or a piercing), I did let my hair grow for 2 years. I bought a bike. I even started occasionally smoke a cigar and drink a beer. My daughter did want a tat - so I paid for it for her (tasteful butterfly w/ Bible verse on her ankle).

There was only 1 group of people that Jesus actively sought out to belittle, criticize, and physically fight. It wasn't the tax collectors. It wasn't the harlots. It wasn't anyone that was looked down up on in society.

It was the Pharisees.



saltwatersensations said:


> In 1 Samuel 16:7 God says to Samuel, "Man looks at the outward appearance, but the Lord looks at the heart."


^^^ This. :brew2:


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow it amazes me on how ignorant some people are. You think it is lo brow or lacking to have tattoo's on your body? That is the most ignorant statement that I have heard in a long time. WTH does a tattoo have to do with ones intelligents? I have both of my ribs done, complete chest done and both half sleeves done as well. So I am assuming that you are insinuating that cause of my tattoos that you are more superior of a person than I am. lmao! Please do not make comments like that as it seriously decimates your IQ score. haha Tattoos are an expression of ones individuality and view. When my wife died in december i had memorials done on me in remembrance of her and her struggle with cancer.  Oh but wait that statistically makes me a criminal as well...... Well i guess you got the case of the dumb arse as well on that one. I have a corporate job with a prominate corporation as a professional in my field for the last 10 years. I have not had one set back or one ugly thing said in 10 years about any of my tattoos. If you carry yourself in a professional manner you will be treated as such. You act like an idiot then well you will be treated like one. People need not to be so judgemental. Let me ask you one question...... You have a child and you catch your little angel making fun of another child that may not be as smart as your kid or as beautiful as yours. What will you tell your child?? Will your be like most "responsable adults" and correct the child and explain to them why what they are doing is wrong or would you let them continue? The reason i say that is you teach your kids not to be judgemental and poke fun at someone that does not fit the norm but then you turn face and become what you tell your kid not to be. I think your statements alone prove who is narrow minded, or low browed in society. Thank you for your time.


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

Bozo said:


> No. I did not say that. I said they make great employees for certain jobs. Ones where risks and wants are good things.
> 
> I want a person that thoroughly thinks a situation through and understands and evaluates all possibilities as a design engineer. I want a person that acts on instinct and throws caution to the wind as a fire fighter that is willing to let emotion and desire to assist empower them to run into a burning building to save a child.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? LMAO you are nothing more than a discriminate human being. I am a design engineer and have been for 10 years and my tattoos do not have one thing to do with my ability to do my job. Sir i think you do not have a **** clue to the coments that you have made. Your comments do not prove one single thing about a tattoo'd individual but it does say something about how shallow of an individual you are to try and discriminate against people based on how they look rather than their abilities! I will say a prayer for you tonight before i go to bed.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got a new one. Its not you who I wil stand before and be judged.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Back Bay boy said:


> I just got a new one. Its not you who I wil stand before and be judged.


 I like that one amen


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm more of a piercing type gal, but to each his own. I'm a woman. I change my mind too much to get anything permanent put on me.


 I like the cut of your jib


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I only have one tattoo. It's on my Hammer. Most of the time it says Shorty's but when excited says Shorty's Bait and Tackle Moorhead, Mississippi.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some people are really ignorant....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

electrichicken said:


> Are you serious? LMAO you are nothing more than a discriminate human being. I am a design engineer and have been for 10 years and my tattoos do not have one thing to do with my ability to do my job. Sir i think you do not have a **** clue to the coments that you have made. Your comments do not prove one single thing about a tattoo'd individual but it does say something about how shallow of an individual you are to try and discriminate against people based on how they look rather than their abilities! I will say a prayer for you tonight before i go to bed.


Your comprehension skills are very lacking. Never did I say I discriminated against anyone for the way the look. I did say evaluated a persons decision making skills through examination of life choices that they have made. A tattoo is not an appearance issue, it is a lack of proper decision making skills issue. If you have VISIBLE tattoos and are expecting to be employed in a white collar job, then you made a bad decision in getting one. I have said there are exceptions to all things, but that they are a rarity not a regularity.

You have not read or comprehended what I have said obviously. Which proves my point about making poor decisions and not taking into account all of the facts. People that get tattoos generally do not get all the facts and act on whims and first reactions without fully understanding all that has been said and only concentrating on things that are most relevant to them and disregarding other statements or facts that should be accounted for.

All of you prove my point well by making knee jerk reactions and posting countering arguments while leaving out many of the details of my stance so that your case seems better than what it is.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Tex-Cajun said:


> No offense, just thought this was suitable for the thread.
> 
> Personally, do what makes you happy and don't worry what anyone else thinks.
> To each his own...


I know a fellow 2cooler that has a tat in the orange zone but I am not going to call you out.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am 52 and have no tattoos. If that's what makes you tick fine. My life has been full of beautiful women and not one has liked tattoos or had one.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

This thread is quiet funny now!!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> In my opinion, all tattoos are a little bit tacky. The more you have, the more tacky you are.
> 
> Tattoos are the badge of the proletariat. Tattoos say a lot about who you are.


 So you daughter is tacky???? classic


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

bigpun91 said:


> So you daughter is tacky???? classic


Daaaannngggg......low blow !  To the all mighty all knowing mastercylinder...LOL


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Daaaannngggg......low blow !  To the all mighty all knowing mastercylinder...LOL


 he said it, I just wanted to know


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

bigpun91 said:


> he said it, I just wanted to know


LOL...I'm sending you some green for that one


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Most clever one I ever saw in the Marines was a guy who had a tat on his calf of a dead chicken with a noose around his neck. He used to make bets at bars that he he had a cock that hung below his knee; he rarely paid for his drinks.
A lot of guys had USMC above or under an eagle, globe & anchor, a skull, crossed daggers, crossed rifles, death-before-dishonor, etc but one grunt I knew had a little inch-worm wearing a Drill Instructor hat with USMC underneath it on his shoulder. He was a strange guy.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

like it or not, the world is run by people without tattoo's. I don't know, but I'll bet the President, the pope, the leaders of most all nations have no tattoos. In the board room, the CEO, COO, CFO etc most likely not gonna have one. Birds of a feather.... tend to flock together. As long as so many go out and get tattoo'd, it just elevates the status of those of us that don't. you guys keep getting them, it benefits me when you do.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> OK,Sherlock..what does yore finger tell you about this one.????....


Overbite? Purty mouth?


----------

